# World Cup Qualifiers 06-07 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 2, 2013)

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group A 

Closes  1 X 2  
06 Sep 21:00 Macedonia - Wales 2.35 3.40 3.10 +166 Macedonia - Wales 
06 Sep 21:45 Serbia - Croatia 2.75 3.20 2.75 +150 Serbia - Croatia 
06 Sep 22:00 Scotland - Belgium 4.70 3.55 1.83 +167 Scotland - Belgium 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group B 

Closes  1 X 2  
06 Sep 19:00 Czech Republic - Armenia 1.40 4.60 9.00 +172 Czech Republic - Armenia 
06 Sep 21:00 Malta - Denmark 13.00 7.50 1.20 +10 Malta - Denmark 
06 Sep 21:45 Italy - Bulgaria 1.40 4.60 9.00 +171 Italy - Bulgaria 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group C 

Closes  1 X 2  
06 Sep 18:00 Kazakhstan - Faroe Islands 1.57 4.00 6.50 +169 Kazakhstan - Faroe Islands 
06 Sep 21:45 Germany - Austria 1.25 6.25 12.00 +177 Germany - Austria 
06 Sep 21:45 Ireland - Sweden 2.75 3.20 2.75 +161 Ireland - Sweden 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group D 

Closes  1 X 2  
06 Sep 21:00 Romania - Hungary 1.95 3.50 4.10 +170 Romania - Hungary 
06 Sep 21:00 Turkey - Andorra 1.03 19.00 51.00  Turkey - Andorra 
06 Sep 21:30 Estonia - Netherlands 13.00 6.00 1.25 +177 Estonia - Netherlands 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group E 

Closes  1 X 2  
06 Sep 20:00 Norway - Cyprus 1.35 5.00 10.00 +172 Norway - Cyprus 
06 Sep 21:30 Switzerland - Iceland 1.33 4.90 12.00 +172 Switzerland - Iceland 
06 Sep 21:30 Slovenia - Albania 1.85 3.50 4.60 +167 Slovenia - Albania 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group F 

Closes  1 X 2  
06 Sep 18:00 Russia - Luxembourg 1.03 18.00 60.00  Russia - Luxembourg 
06 Sep 21:45 Northern Ireland - Portugal 10.00 4.75 1.37 +172 Northern Ireland - Portugal 
07 Sep 20:45 Israel - Azerbaijan 1.40 4.60 9.00 +170 Israel - Azerbaijan 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group G 

Closes  1 X 2  
06 Sep 21:10 Latvia - Lithuania 2.25 3.30 3.40 +165 Latvia - Lithuania 
06 Sep 21:15 Bosnia Herzegovina - Slovakia 1.67 3.75 5.70 +170 Bosnia Herzegovina - Slovakia 
06 Sep 21:45 Liechtenstein - Greece 14.00 5.50 1.27 +172 Liechtenstein - Greece 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group H 

Closes  1 X 2  
06 Sep 21:00 Ukraine - San Marino 1.03 17.00 67.00  Ukraine - San Marino 
06 Sep 21:45 Poland - Montenegro 2.10 3.30 3.80 +166 Poland - Montenegro 
06 Sep 22:00 England - Moldova 1.10 11.00 23.00 +165 England - Moldova 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group I 

Closes  1 X 2  
06 Sep 21:15 Georgia - France 9.50 4.85 1.37 +170 Georgia - France 
06 Sep 21:30 Finland - Spain 15.00 6.50 1.22 +176 Finland - Spain 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group C 

Closes  1 X 2  
07 Sep 19:30 Gambia - Tanzania 1.60 3.60 5.75 +61 Gambia - Tanzania 
07 Sep 20:00 Ivory Coast - Morocco 1.40 4.25 8.00 +61 Ivory Coast - Morocco 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group D 

Closes  1 X 2  
06 Sep 19:00 Ghana - Zambia 1.53 3.90 6.00 +61 Ghana - Zambia 
08 Sep 20:00 Sudan - Lesotho 1.20 6.25 12.00 +61 Sudan - Lesotho 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group E 

Closes  1 X 2  
07 Sep 18:30 Burkina Faso - Gabon 1.85 3.50 4.00 +61 Burkina Faso - Gabon 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group F 

Closes  1 X 2  
07 Sep 16:00 Kenya - Namibia 1.70 3.50 4.85 +60 Kenya - Namibia 
07 Sep 18:00 Nigeria - Malawi 1.25 5.70 10.00 +61 Nigeria - Malawi 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group G 

Closes  1 X 2  
08 Sep 16:00 Zimbabwe - Mozambique 1.73 3.50 4.75 +61 Zimbabwe - Mozambique 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group H 

Closes  1 X 2  
08 Sep 18:00 Benin - Rwanda 1.70 3.50 5.00 +61 Benin - Rwanda 
10 Sep 22:30 Algeria - Mali 1.55 3.80 6.00 +61 Algeria - Mali 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group J 

Closes  1 X 2  
07 Sep 13:00 Angola - Liberia 1.40 4.25 8.00 +61 Angola - Liberia 
07 Sep 22:00 Senegal - Uganda 1.40 4.25 8.00 +61 Senegal - Uganda 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CONCACAF 4th round 

Closes  1 X 2  
07 Sep 04:30 Mexico - Honduras 1.45 4.15 7.50 +168 Mexico - Honduras 
07 Sep 05:00 Costa Rica - USA 2.75 3.00 2.75 +162 Costa Rica - USA 
07 Sep 05:00 Panama - Jamaica 1.60 3.60 6.20 +166 Panama - Jamaica 

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CONMEBOL 

Closes  1 X 2  
06 Sep 23:30 Colombia - Ecuador 1.53 4.00 7.25 +156 Colombia - Ecuador 
07 Sep 01:30 Paraguay - Bolivia 1.50 4.25 7.20 +158 Paraguay - Bolivia 
07 Sep 03:30 Chile - Venezuela 1.45 4.40 8.00 +158 Chile - Venezuela 
07 Sep 05:30 Peru - Uruguay 2.60 3.35 2.80 +151 Peru - Uruguay


----------



## JohnyG (Sep 3, 2013)

Some explosive matches like Serbia - Croatia. What will happen in this matches, I expect deaths in the stadium :lol: . Poland vs Montenegro might be a draw. I cant see either side prevailing.


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 4, 2013)

CZECH REPUBLIC - ARMENIA: PREDICTIONS

Czech Republic are in decent form going into this vital World Cup Qualifier. Since losing to Portugal in second round of Euro 2012 Czech Republic have won 4, drawn 5 and lost 2. With 11 goals scored and 5 conceded (with 6 clean sheets too) The Czechs have played some decent opposition in that time too so the form line is fairly strong. Only Malta would be classed a walkover in those games.  The Czech Republic have blooded a lot of new players this year after a lot of the old guard left the side. Indeed only keeper Petr Cech, Tomas Rosicky and Jaroslav Plasil have over 50 caps.  Among the new caps there are a few decent prospects. Defender Theodor Gabre-Selassie was their best player at the Euros, Matej Vydra looks class and opened his international account recently. Striker David Lafata is hardly a youngster but the lightly capped Sparta Prague man has an excellent striker rate and is in top form at the moment. Czech Republic sit in 3rd position in Group B with 2 wins, 3 draws and 1 loss.

Armenia went from the ridiculous to the sublime, losing at home to Malta they travelled to Denmark and were expected to roll over. However one of their best ever performances was rewarded by a 4-0 win!   Since New Year 2012 Armenia have 4 wins, 1 draw and 8 defeats. With 14 goals scored and 20 conceded they are starting to compete in games against the big boys. Armenia have some decent young players now too and in midfield they have a very creative centre. Henrikh Mkhitaryan is a very exciting attacking midfielder. One of the most promising in Eastern Europe for sure. Naturalised Brazilian Marcos Pizzelli has spent his entire career in Eastern Europe and looks quality for Armenia too. Upfront the Armenians have several options with three decent strikers, all with decent strike rates. In Group B Armenia have generally struggled results wise. Sitting in 4th with a game in hand with 2 wins, 0 draw and 4 defeats.

CZECH REPUBLIC - ARMENIA: BETTING TIPS 

Armenia are literally capable of anything here. Losing to Malta was followed by a fantastic 4-0 win in Copenhagen. The Czechs are totally solid however, nothing flashy but capable of results anywhere.  This is a must win game for the home side and I think  the home win is a bit short here. 1.36 Czech Republic (bet365) is the price but I would rather have the 2.00 (bet365) on Under 2.5 goals.  Czech’s play very tight and Armenia can shut games down too. Just 24 games in 12 group games for both teams so far at just 2.00 goals per game. Under has hit in 6 of the 12 games.


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 4, 2013)

ENGLAND - MOLDOVA PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS

England remain unbeaten in Group 8 with 3 wins and 3 draws, sitting 2 points behind leaders Montengro with a game in hand. They face Moldova in a must win game at Wembley with a few injury doubts. With Roy Hodgson making a show of himself by claiming he cannot name over 30 English players in the England Premiership he is not instilling confidence in any player on the fringes of the full squad. Out for sure are Wayne Rooney and Glen Johnson who would both have started while squad member Phil Jones sits out too. England have a like for like replacement with Kyle Walker a replica of Johnson and some would say an improvement. Daniel Sturridge is touch and go to make the side but is in great form. Jack Wilkshire is line for a return to the eleven as his injury is not as bad as feared.

Moldova have no star players and little is expected of the Eastern Europeans.  They have however picked up a few points with 1 win, 2 draws and 5 defeats so far. Only England in the reverse fixture have managed more than a 2 goal winning margin (They hammered them 5-0) but everyone else has had a tough game and last time out they got a 1-1 draw with Poland. A home 0-0 with Ukraine highlights their collective team spirit and shows they are capable of spoiling against the bigger teams.

ENGLAND - MOLDOVA: RUN OF PLAY

The sides have met three times and England have won all three games without conceding. 12 goals in total for an average of 4.00 per game.

ENGLAND - MOLDOVA PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS: OTHER

It’s an almost certain home win for England and the odds do reflect this.  The odds are priced at a restrictive 1.04 England (bet365) and this is hardly going to get you rich. However England have won 3 from 3 with 12 scored and none conceded and are light years ahead of the Moldovians.  I take England Win To Nil at 1.36 with bet365. Moldova have not scored against England in the three games and this will continue on Friday.

ENGLAND - MOLDOVA PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS: TOTAL GOALS

England should win well here, Moldova are one of  the poorer nations out their quality wise and cannot hope to compete at Wembley. Goals will be scored and I see Over 3.5 at 2.00 with bet365 a very good bet indeed. England made it against Moldova on their last three meetings and should do it again at Wembley.


----------



## bestbets (Sep 5, 2013)

England vs Moldova Price Boosts - Get Evs or 6/4 on these Wincasts

England play Moldova in a crucial World Cup 2014 qualifying match on Friday night at Wembley and William Hill have price boosts on the match.

With England sitting second in their group despite having a game in hand this match is a must win against a Moldova side they smashed 5-0 in the away tie. This makes England’s task look simple but the pressure of playing at Wembley and an ever growing injury list will mean the job is not as straight forward as it should be.

England still have three home matches left including this one so they should make it to the 2014 World Cup and can do so as soon as 11th October if they win their next three matches.

The real test in this International break will come on Tuesday in Ukraine but three points is a must here and at odds of 1/25 (William Hill) the bookies are convinced they will get the job done.

Obviously odds of 1/25 won’t be making anyone rich but William Hill have got two price boosts for the match that might be of interest.

England’s injuries mean that Theo Walcott may be asked to play in a more central role and he can get himself on the scoresheet here. William Hill go Evens he scores in the match and England win. The second part looks a full gone conclusion so you’re getting Evens on Walcott scoring anytime.

The second price boost surrounds Steven Gerrard who could also be asked to play in behind a striker given the injury to Wayne Rooney. Hills go 6/4 that he scores in the match against Moldova and England win.

William Hill Price Boosts:

Theo Walcott to score and England to win – Evens

Steven Gerrard to score and England to win – 6/4


----------



## bestbets (Sep 5, 2013)

Germany v Austria Betting Tips for Friday's International

Joachim Loews men take on Austria at the Allianz Arena in Munich on Friday evening in what is a 1st vs 2nd Match in Group C of World Cup 2014 qualifying.

Germany are obviously massive favourites with the bookmakers after an unbeaten start to the qualifying campaign with 5 wins and a draw from their 6 games whilst Austria lie in 2nd currently after 3 wins, 2 draws and 1 defeat with Sweden the likely favourites for the 2nd spot they'll be hoping to cause an upset or maybe even use spoiling tactics for a point.

Germany won the reverse fixture 2-1 and I can see them tightening up defensively for this game to keep their 1st home clean sheet in a year since the Faroe islands visited, after conceding to Paraguay, Ecuador, Kazakhstan and Sweden in the last 4 home games.On the other hand Austria have only managed 1 away win from their last 15 trips, and their top scorer so far is Defender David Alaba with 4 goals in this campaign, a player that the German players should no everything about  from his time at Bayern, this may limit his attacking influence from set pieces.

To me everything points to a comfortable victory for the Germans in what will see Captain Phillip Lahm collect his 100th cap, its a struggle looking for value in this game from the bookmakers but i like the look of 3-0 at 17/2 with Bet Victor, If you fancy man of the moment Mezut Ozil to net the first goal after his switch to the Gunners then he is available at 6/1 with Coral and Ladbrokes.

The last time these 2 teams have met up in Germany the Germans have turned out 6-2 winners on both occasions, a repeat of this for the eternal optimists of you turns a 100/1 profit at William Hill.

Germany v Austria Betting Tips

3-0 Germany -  17/2 Bet Victor

Ozil 1st scorer - 6/1 Coral

6-2 Germany correct score  - 100/1 William Hill

David Alaba anytime scorer - 9/1 Bet365


----------



## bestbets (Sep 5, 2013)

Both Teams to Score Betting Tip for Friday's Internationals at 14/1

Friday’s International football gives us the chance to get a winning both teams to score bet on what is always a tricky night of action.

This both teams to score tip is a best price 14.71/1 with William Hill, the best price of any bookmaker and the ideal way to use your free £25 bet you get when registering a new account through thatsagoal.com.

This 4-fold starts with two 7.00pm kick-offs and concludes with two 7.45pm matches across the World Cup 2014 qualifying matches.

Both Teams To Score Tip:

Latvia vs Lithuania

This selection is based more on Lithuania’s recent results but Latvia did beat Lithuania 5-0 12 months ago. Since then Lithuania have improved and their last three away matches have all see both teams score, the results were 4-2, 1-1 and 2-1.

Romania vs Hungary

Five of Romania’s last seven matches have seen both teams score and four of the last five matches at home have gone the same way. Four of Hungary’s last five matches have seen both teams score including three of their last five away matches.

Rep of Ireland vs Sweden

Ireland have scored 11 in their last four matches at home but they do leak goals against the better sides. Sweden should score here with Ibrahimovic in their 11. They drew 4-4 in Germany and have scored in five of their last six away with five seeing both teams score.

Serbia vs Croatia

This derby could be filled with goals. Serbia have conceded four in two matches against Wales and Belgium at home. Croatia have a good away record but struggle to keep clean sheets. Seven of their last eight away have seen both teams score and they have scored 11 in their last four away from home.

Both Teams to Score Odds: 14.71/1 William Hill


----------



## Vasko (Sep 6, 2013)

I think Ecuador can make X or beat Colombia. Colombia is a good team, but not very stable in their matches, the odds for Ecuador are good.


----------



## Vivaro (Sep 6, 2013)

World Championship – 2014
Czech Republic vs Armenia

06/09 at 20:00 GMT+4 VBET

Prague is actively preparing for the next round of World Cup qualifying match. Main trainer of Czech team Michael Bilek announced, “Armenia has a strong team and their big victory over Denmark was not by chance. We must admit that Armenia is stronger than the Czech Republic”. Because of injuries Vladimir Darida, Tomash Hyubshman and Matey Bidrah can’t take part in next matches. But Bilek could find substitutes for them.

This is the second meeting between the teams in this pre-election period. In the first meeting the locals were able to achieve an advantage of 3-0: The interest in the game is high.

So, what is the expected result from this football match?


----------

